# WANTED: Betta/Fighter Fish



## sxc_celly (Oct 8, 2006)

Wanted: Betta/Fighter fish, males and females. After nice colours, or cheaper fish. May pay freight for nice colours or bulk. If anyone has any for sale or knows of anyone please let me know. Brisbane Area QLD. Thanks,

Celeste


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Oct 8, 2006)

most pet shops have them for like $10 each


----------



## sxc_celly (Oct 8, 2006)

I know lol. Im after really brilliant colours though, or a bulk lot from someone who has bred them. Pet Store Bettas are usually older and not as healthy, than fish from breeders. So thats why im searching lol. Thanks!!


----------



## Australis (Oct 8, 2006)

You can get most pet stores to order in the different types, but they usually cost alot more.

Google a fish forum, you will find some breeders for sure/


----------



## darkangel (Oct 8, 2006)

i tried breeding them last week but dad seemed to have had a midnight snack! it was a first attempt. tried again last night but had to separate them as i noticed there was a patch of missing scales on the female. i'm not having much luck! i might have to give up for their sake. from wat i've been told that's normal but i feel sorry for the poor thing.


----------



## sxc_celly (Oct 8, 2006)

What do you mean he had a midnight snack lol. Were the fry swimming around or still in eggs? I reckon keep trying, maybe put them in a tank each where they can see eachother but cant get to eachother? Feed them bloodworm nd brineshrimp too. Give it one more go lol.


----------



## darkangel (Oct 8, 2006)

they were still eggs. i might have to buy some different ones to try with. they don't seem all that interested. i had them together for about 2 days the first time before they did anything. this time round it took them till this afternoon before they started but didn't last very long. they maybe went at it 2 or 3 times. they might be getting a bit old for breeding with. if i do have any luck will let you know! how many were u after?


----------



## sxc_celly (Oct 8, 2006)

Bugger hey? Maybe remove dad after hes done sorting them out lol. Lovely parenting! I hope you have some luck. Im after about 5-10 females and about 5 males. I want to try breeding. I think when they get to be older than 8-10months old they arent at their peak anymore lol. Its like around 5 months i think is gud breeding time. Good Luck hey lol.


----------



## darkangel (Oct 8, 2006)

where abouts in brissy do u live? there is a pet shop in strathpine that had some really nice looking fish. they seemed rather cheap considering i just paid $12 for a male who wasn't exactly the best looking fish and they were selling there's for 6.50 i think. not 100% and the females were cheaper again. they had a few that were full of eggs as well.


----------



## sxc_celly (Oct 8, 2006)

Im in Petrie, about 2 mins from Strathpine lol. What store was it called? Was is the Strathpine Aquarium on Gympie Rd? Or Aussie Pet Store Lawnton?? Thanks!

Celeste


----------



## darkangel (Oct 8, 2006)

strathpine aquarium. when i saw them they had just come in that day so i'm not sure wat they would have now


----------



## darkangel (Oct 8, 2006)

they had a spotted python in there as well. i couldn't believe how much they charged for him. and someone had bought him. he was $380!


----------



## darkangel (Oct 8, 2006)

was cute though! but i think they all are anyway lol


----------



## sxc_celly (Oct 8, 2006)

Ill have a look around i reckon lol. Wow $380 thats super expensive! Last week i bought a juvenille spotted python PAIR for $300 together lol. Very strange. What day of the week did you go there when they came in? i Think they come in weekly? Thanks!


----------



## darkangel (Oct 8, 2006)

did u end up selling all your turtles?


----------



## darkangel (Oct 8, 2006)

i'm getting my first spotted tomorrow! yay!!!! i think it was a wed or thurs. not sure which one though. sorry


----------



## sxc_celly (Oct 8, 2006)

All but 2, there 2 left. When i got them, they both had soft shell which im treating at the moment, thats why i havent sold them. Im keeping another 2 though for myself, theyre gorgeous lol. Im hoping one is male and the other is female. From the length of their tails now it looks that way lol, but theyre still very young. They are spoilt lol! Pythons are doing well, male was a bit grumpy yesterday and striked at my boyfriend twice lol. Fine today though lol.


----------



## darkangel (Oct 8, 2006)

lol would have been funny to see! it will be interesting to see wat my boyfriend will be like when i get mine tomorrow. i think i'll even be a lil funny. it's about 4 or 5 mths old and i've never held a snake so small. at least it can't hurt me just yet lol


----------



## sxc_celly (Oct 8, 2006)

lol, it was funny to see lol. They dont really have fangs, just small teeth to grip prey. He laughed, said he hardly felt it at all. Yeah mine are tiny lol. Theyre about....11-12months old i think? Only about 40cm long each. They so nicely marked though, you'll love it!


----------



## darkangel (Oct 8, 2006)

do u have any pics?


----------



## sxc_celly (Oct 8, 2006)

2 pics of the male, none of the female yet. i cant resize them for this site though lol, how frustrating. Do you u hav an email, i can send u a photo?


----------



## darkangel (Oct 8, 2006)

i just sent u an email with mine email address. were u asking earlier about where to get mice from?


----------



## sxc_celly (Oct 9, 2006)

No Ive still got 2 turtles left. When i received these 2 they had soft shell, so im treating them for that before they go to a new home. Size of a 50c piece, eating very well, very friendly, $75 each or $150 for both!


----------



## sxc_celly (Oct 9, 2006)

Yeah i was asking where the mice were from, the fellow has emailed me now though . Im going to buy some this week . Btw how old are you lol? What kind of animals do you have? My house is like a zoo lol!


----------



## gillsy (Oct 9, 2006)

I've bred them a long time ago, 

Babies are so small they're more of a pain than what they're worth.


----------



## sxc_celly (Oct 9, 2006)

Bettas or spotteds? lol. I gunna try at both one day!


----------



## darkangel (Oct 10, 2006)

i'm 24 u? i only have the 2 bettas and one spotted now!!! YAY!!!!!! she is sooooo cute and so placid. she's used to being held by kids and she seems to love it. she ended up going to sleep in my hand last night. i hope it wasn't cos she was cold.


----------



## darkangel (Oct 10, 2006)

will take some pics tonight


----------



## darkangel (Oct 10, 2006)

do kids count as animals? wat about boyfriends? lol


----------



## sxc_celly (Oct 10, 2006)

Im 18. I only have 2 bettas at the moment too. But im in the process of getting another 5-10 females, and another 3-5males. Im going to breed them. Cant wait to c pics of the spotted. My 2 were handled by 6yr olds theyre super placid too, apart from if you startle the male in the enclosure while hes sleeping he gets a bit grumpy, but hell i would too lol. So pretty much ive got:

2 spotted pythons
3 murray turtles
2 pomeranian dogs
2 betta fish (will have another 10 minimum soon)
2 chickens
1 bush turkey
20 fish (barbs, danios, gouramis, guppys, loaches, mollies)
10 snails...

i think thats about it for now lol

Its a zoo here. I love my animals! lol


----------



## darkangel (Oct 10, 2006)

lol sounds like u have ur hands full. did u go to that shop in strathpine at all to look at the bettas?


----------



## sxc_celly (Oct 10, 2006)

Im actually going to today. Was it the strathpine aquarium on gympie Rd?? Though i found someone privately who has 6 males for sale, and like 10 females for sale. The females look gorgeous, really nice looking for females. Im waiting to hear back from her for prices. Theres a piccy of the females. Shes at Staffod so thats alright, not too far away. I hope she replies soon havent heard anything since yesterday arvo lol. I had BEAUTIFUL betta males before, but i sold them all to get my turtles and pythons. Now im collecting again. ill show u sum piccys of them.


----------



## sxc_celly (Oct 10, 2006)

Theres a few i used to have...


----------



## darkangel (Oct 10, 2006)

the first pic is of the females hey? i can't get over the colours in them! the males are gorgeous to. my male is similar to the orange/red one but mine is purple with red tips all around his fins. would be absolutely gogeous if he had purple head as well but its whitish and speckled


----------



## darkangel (Oct 10, 2006)

i love the peachy coloured one!


----------



## sxc_celly (Oct 10, 2006)

Yeah those females are just gorgeous i havent ever seen females that look so nice! Thats why i cant wait for a reply from her. Ive got 2 males at the moment. Im trying to get gorgeous ones like those particular 5 i used to have. Id like another white opaque one, and yellow was SO hard to find, same with the black and red one. Ive got a Veiltail orange male, and a crowntail that looks like the blue and red one, but hes got a white speckled head lol. Im trying to find some nice males to team up with the pretty females in the piccy. Make sum REALLY nice babies!


----------



## darkangel (Oct 10, 2006)

i really like the white one to. if u get some nice looking females let me know and i'll get a few as well. if i find some nice fish i might really get stuck into breeding them. at the moment i'm not having any luck with my 2


----------



## sxc_celly (Oct 10, 2006)

Hav u got a male and female? Why are u having ne luck??


----------



## darkangel (Oct 10, 2006)

yeah i have m & f but they just don't seem all that interested for some reason. will try again with different fish and see how i go.


----------



## darkangel (Oct 10, 2006)

have u bred them before?


----------



## sxc_celly (Oct 10, 2006)

No i havent lol. Im breeding mollies at the moment. And ive bred yabbies lol. Im going to go down the road now and see if i can find any nice bettas. Ill let you know when i get home in an hr or so, if i have had any luck lol. Be bac in 1-2hrs.!


----------



## sxc_celly (Oct 10, 2006)

I went to Pets paradise and the Strathpine aquarium, both had average - not so great looking fish. Th ones in Strath aquarium, didnt look in the best shape and had no nice colours or finnage. Ill have to wait and try my luck elsewhere, and hope the person with all the females and a few males responds soon lol. Thanks!


----------



## darkangel (Oct 10, 2006)

sorry they weren't much help. i'll still keep an eye out for u though. have u had any luck feeding ur pythons yet? are u waiting to get ur mice to try again. i get mine on thursday. hopefully my lil girl will feed ok.


----------



## sxc_celly (Oct 10, 2006)

Yeah i was disappointed they didnt have an really nice ones lol. No i havent tried to feed my pythons again yet. I think they are still settling in. I am leaving them be for a week to let them settle in, then ill try agan with some pinkie mice. Hope it goes well with your little girl!


----------



## darkangel (Oct 11, 2006)

ha ha ha she striked at my boyfriend!!! i wish i was there to see it. my dad had that privelidge


----------



## sxc_celly (Oct 11, 2006)

My little boy striked at my boyfriend lol. Just dont like those boyfriends do they lol.


----------



## darkangel (Oct 11, 2006)

it seems that way lol


----------



## sxc_celly (Oct 11, 2006)

lol. Poor fellas. Mine asked why he didnt like him. I felt so bad lol. He does like you... honest ... i said lol


----------



## darkangel (Oct 11, 2006)

do u have msn?


----------



## sxc_celly (Oct 11, 2006)

yes i do. [email protected]


----------



## darkangel (Oct 11, 2006)

ok cool i added u


----------



## sxc_celly (Oct 18, 2006)

Im going to breed 2 of my bettas today. A bright Orange Veil male and a White bodied Metallic (Red and Blue) finned female veil. Hes made a HUGE bubble nest. Shes floating at the side in a see through small cup, so they can see each other. Have been like that for 2 days. Im going to let her into the tank today. He flares at her abit and flashes his fins like hes saying look how gorgeous i am lol. She seems interested and isnt flaring back which is a good thing. Ill let you know how it goes!!


----------



## darkangel (Oct 18, 2006)

has she got the stripes on her body yet?
they will look so cute!


----------



## sxc_celly (Oct 18, 2006)

She doesnt really have stripes but the breeder i got her from, said dont be suprisd if she only gets faint ones, becausde shes so light in colour. Shes got really faint ones. I know i hope it successful, the will be gorgeous!!!


----------



## darkangel (Oct 18, 2006)

do u have a heater in your tank? i didn't use one in mine because it was in a warm room and i didn't want to cook them. i'm not sure if that's another reason it didn't work for me. i really hope it is successful for u!


----------



## sxc_celly (Oct 18, 2006)

Yes ive got a heater and thermometer, and a pump/filter (but i have to get some tubing so its not as turbulent). I set it on 27degrees. She hasnt really got any bars at all. If she doesnt in the next day, ill let her in the tank and she how she goes, if its unsuccesful i might try another female. Do you think they HAVE to have dark bars to be ready?


----------



## lilith (Oct 18, 2006)

sxc_celly said:


> Yes ive got a heater and thermometer, and a pump/filter (but i have to get some tubing so its not as turbulent). I set it on 27degrees. She hasnt really got any bars at all. If she doesnt in the next day, ill let her in the tank and she how she goes, if its unsuccesful i might try another female. Do you think they HAVE to have dark bars to be ready?



Sorry to butt in guys but as an old betta breeder, the females usually have to have eggs showing under their anal fin and be barring up so to speak b4 they are ready for the male. Some girls are picky just like us girls in real life, and will only like certain boys. Too turbulent a tank is not a good idea as it will destroy the bubble nest plus can stress some betta's out due to being Labyrinth fishes, ph is a thing to watch and 27 might be a little too hot for brissy weather the way it has been lately. Dont leave the girl in with them after they have mated and spawned , and remove the male when the fry are hatched. Remove filtration that will suck the fry up or disturb the nest. There is a lot to it, but would take forever to explain here.
Hope this is some help


----------



## lilith (Oct 18, 2006)

Oh and dont forget a couple of hides too, just in case the male or the female need a break from each other...Otherwise you might end up with a finless betta or worse still a dead one


----------



## darkangel (Oct 18, 2006)

do u end up with many dying? i feel bad for the poor irls getting attacked like they do. my girl had her scales ripped off the last time i tried. she is still recovering.


----------



## lilith (Oct 18, 2006)

darkangel said:


> do u end up with many dying? i feel bad for the poor irls getting attacked like they do. my girl had her scales ripped off the last time i tried. she is still recovering.



I have never lost any but then again i have been careful and kept a close eye on them, had one girl beat a male up pretty bad in a matter of seconds. A small dose of multicure can help the healing process a little


----------



## sxc_celly (Oct 18, 2006)

My female has the ****e spot (eggs) between her anal and forefins. Ive taken a close look at her and cannot see and vertical bars. Shes a white female with metallic fins. Should i be able to see bars very clearly? And if so should i wait until i see these bars?Shes been inside the tank with the male for 2 days now (in a plastic see thru cup attatched to the side). Should i wait longer for her bars to show (if theyre going to), or change females? Hes definetely ready, he has made a HUGE bubble nest about a 1/5 of the size of the tank, maybe bigger. He flares and flutters past the female like hes saying look how pretty i am lol. Ive got Elodea in there. What should fry be fed? Is baby brine and microworms okay? Any tips or suggestions GREATLY appreciated. Thanks guys!


----------



## sxc_celly (Oct 18, 2006)

Theres a few pictures i can email. The 1st is the males bubble nest. The 2nd is the male fluttering around the female. The 3rd is some of my females (one of which im using atm). 4th picture is my blue crowntail girl. And 5th is a picture of the blue crowntail's 'w h i t e spot' inbetween her anal and forefins. Please email me at [email protected],.au so i can show you the photos. I cant resize here. Btw the spot is white and petruding out ALOT. Shes very fat too. Would she be better to try and breed with? Shes a bit bossy so should hod her ground well and shouldnt be scared. The girl in there at the moment has a long w h i t e petruding part aswell. Let me know what you think of this message and my last message. THANKS HEAPS!!!


----------



## sxc_celly (Oct 18, 2006)

EMAIL: [email protected] for photos please. The email i typed is wrong (for the co'M') lol. THANKS


----------



## lilith (Oct 18, 2006)

I would probably change females since he is ready. Even though the lighter females are harder to see bar up, you will usually notice some difference in colour or attitude. As in regards to feed fry when they are only born the baby brine can be a little to large sometimes. Bear in mind you might lose at least 50% of your fry in the first week or so, especially due to temp changes, ph levels or starvation. I used to grow my own fauna for them to eat til they were old enough for brine, but perhaps these days there is something different. I used a lettuce leaf and a jar technique. When i have time i will find it for you and post it as i am a little busy at the moment and the exact details are on my other pc.


----------



## sxc_celly (Oct 18, 2006)

Ive noticed a small change in colour, a few scales every now and then (about 20 or so on her) have gone very dark - to black. She seems interested in him and is a bit fat and has her white spot petruding alot. Should i give it a go, or change to my blue crowntail?


----------



## sxc_celly (Oct 18, 2006)

The 1st pic is of the bubble nest my Orange male has made. 2nd is him fluttering around the female, 3rd is 2 of the light females i own, and 4th is the blue crowntail female i have. Thanks!


----------



## darkangel (Oct 18, 2006)

they are very pretty lil things!!!


----------



## darkangel (Oct 18, 2006)

give it a try. just really keep an eye on them for a while and then see how u think she is doing and if she is interested


----------



## darkangel (Oct 18, 2006)

ur blue crowntail looks like shes pretty big. maybe put her near the male and see how she reacts. u won't be able to miss the bars on her


----------



## sxc_celly (Oct 18, 2006)

The little light female wasnt interested. She was running away for an hour and you uld tell she was really scared and had no interest at all. Ive got my blue crown in there now atm in a clear see thru cup. Shes FULL of eggs, and her white spot is petruding (where her eggs come out). She flares back at the male a little which can only be a good sign. She seems alot more interested. And i can tell when shes got the bars! i had to catch the girl so some of his bubble nest de-bubbled lol, but 3/4 is still there. He'll be happy to remake it. Ill keep you posted lol.


----------



## sxc_celly (Oct 19, 2006)

New blue crowntail female is in with the Orange male. I had to get my other female out and in the process half of his bubble nest was wrecked or floated away. Hes rebuilt it and its 3/4 of what it was. Hes hanging around the cup with the the female in it, ALOT. He seems VERY interested. Shes totally FULL of eggs, as where they come out a alot of white is petruding. She hasnt got any bars as yet, so im going to give it another 2 days and see how she goes. Keep you posted!! Ive got 2 large snails cleaning the bottom of the tank very nicely too lol. Thanks


----------



## sxc_celly (Oct 20, 2006)

Male has rebuilt bubble nest, hes rearing to go. Female is full of eggs, but hasnt got any bars yet. Shes been in for 1 day. Im going to feed her brine shrimp and see if that helps. How long should it take for her to want or not want the male? Should say... 4 days be long enough? If i start feeding her bloodworm and brineshrimp. Any comments appreciated. Thanks


----------



## darkangel (Oct 20, 2006)

i'm not sure. i've been told u can put them together bubble nest or not bars or not etc and still have success but i'm not 100% sure.


----------



## sxc_celly (Oct 20, 2006)

Shes got really faint bars, ill feed her brineshrimp tonight and tomorrow morning and see how she goes. Hes very interested. She flares back and seems interested and is full of eggs. Ill have ot see how she is tomorrow sometime!


----------



## darkangel (Oct 20, 2006)

put her in for a while and see wat she does. i guess u can only try.


----------



## sxc_celly (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah true that. Ill have a go this afternoon. Ill let you know how it goes lol. If they spawn and when the fry are free swimming thats when im going to add a filter, because atm it would destroy his nest. Ill keep you updated lol. Ill post a reply this arvo bout 2-3pm. Talk to u then. Thanks again.


----------



## darkangel (Oct 20, 2006)

no worries. good luck with it all!


----------



## sxc_celly (Oct 20, 2006)

The female blue crown is in with the male. I put her in a few hrs ago (2 i think), and shes holding her ground alot. Sometimes she swims away. i think shes playing hard to get. I checked on them just now and some of the bubble nest is destroyed, the main clumped cluster part is still in tact tho. I mean its still prety big, big enough to hold a few hundred eggs. They arent attacking eachother of anything. She has some light and dark bars now, not SUPER noticable but you can see them. I wonder how long it will take?? If it happens at all...


----------



## sxc_celly (Oct 21, 2006)

NEWSSSSS!!!!!! THEY ARE SPAWNING SUCCESSFULLY AS WE SPEAK!! Shes full of lots of eggs. Hes picking nearly all of them up before they reach the bottom, and spitting them all in the nest. VERY HAPPY!!!!


----------



## darkangel (Oct 21, 2006)

YAY!!! Hopefully they have been fertilised as well.


----------



## sxc_celly (Oct 21, 2006)

YAY lets hope so!!! Ill keep you updated!!


----------



## darkangel (Oct 21, 2006)

it's so interesting to watch hey! they will make such cute lil babies lol


----------



## darkangel (Oct 21, 2006)

are u interested in axolotls at all? i have found some for $10 each. they are 10 weeks old and 3 inches long. sooo cute!


----------



## sxc_celly (Oct 22, 2006)

Axolotls are so cute. Male Betta has made more of a bubblenest, im hoping he hasnt had a midnight snack while i was asleep. I could VERY clearly see the eggs in the nest before, i kinda cant see them anymore. Im not sure if theyre eggs or just clumps of bubbles that look white lol. Im gonna take him out this arvo at about 4-5pm. Which would be about 30hrs after they spawned. I have a red crowntail male and bright blue and black long veil tail male, who are both making bubblenests lol. Ill see if anything comes out of this lot tho. I hope the eggs are still there, and that they are fertile ad will hatch within a few days! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## darkangel (Oct 22, 2006)

i think your ment to leave him in to look after them until they are free swimming. that's wat happened to me. i went to bed with heaps of eggs visible then woke up to see none. i was kinds hoping they went a lil translucent as they got closer to hatching. so much for that. make sure he has plenty of food in there


----------



## sxc_celly (Oct 22, 2006)

I honestly cant tell lol. Ill go and check again, and let you know. I mean i can see little white egg looking things, either that of thick bubbles?? lol. It takes about 36hrs for them to start hatching so ill check late tonight about 11pm and see if i can see anything, and ill check in the morning too. If i can see something (little tails) or any movement ill be VERY HAPPY. i hope the eggs are still there and are fertile lol. I HOPE SO lol. Ill let you know.


----------



## darkangel (Oct 22, 2006)

lol i think i'm getting just as excited as u!


----------



## sxc_celly (Oct 22, 2006)

lol lol. There are still eggs in there. He keeps making new little bubble clumps and moving them lol. Hes moved them 3 times today lol. Very good dad lol. My Red Crown male, Blue and Red Crown Male, and Blue Veil Male are all making bubble nests lol, they want a piece of the action too lol. Im moving house in about 3.5 wks, and when i do ill get some more cheap tanks and try and breed morem if this lot is successful lol. I hope so lol. Ive put food in the tank 4 times today and hes been eating it so hopefully he wont eat the bubbys lol. Apparently its about 36hrs after spawning when the eggs start to hatch which is tonight about 9-10pm lol. Ill be on the look -out. He shouldnt eat them, they will be wriggling and if they fall out of the nest he should pick them up and put them back in the nest. About 48-72 hrs after they start hatching they should be free swimming. Unfortunately im working on Wednesday, which is a drag, but ill be checking mon, tues, and wed morning and arvo on them. He hopefully ate all the infertile eggs, which i think he has lol. Anyway keep u updated! Thanks,

Celeste


----------



## darkangel (Oct 22, 2006)

hopefully by then u may be able to take him out so he won't gobble them up while ur at work!


----------



## darkangel (Oct 22, 2006)

did u want any of those axolotls if there r any left. they were $10 each


----------



## sxc_celly (Oct 22, 2006)

Where are they from? Do they eat smaller fish? Yeah i hope they are fertile and everything works out lol. Thanks


----------



## darkangel (Oct 22, 2006)

they are at southport. they can eat smaller fish. i've read a few conflicting things about that so i couldn't tell u for sure. they are carnivorous so they can eat them i guess.


----------



## darkangel (Oct 22, 2006)

they are only tiny atm though so i can't see them doing too much damage


----------



## sxc_celly (Oct 23, 2006)

I cant see any movement yet in the nest. Its at the bac of the tank so its harder to see lol. I hope they are fertile. Ill have another look around lunchtime and another look around 4-5pm. I hope it goes well!


----------



## sxc_celly (Oct 23, 2006)

Hes eaten all the eggs except 3 which i saved and they just hatched. I hope they survive lol. Im going to try a different male this time, or try with him again and simply take him out after spawning is done, and eggs are in the nest!


----------



## darkangel (Oct 23, 2006)

congrats!!!! hopefully they will be ok! you can only try i guess. that's how i was going to try next. just need different fish! lol


----------



## sxc_celly (Oct 23, 2006)

lol yeah. Im trying with him again, as soon as i took him out and put him in my fighter divider he started making a nest again lol. So hes in there, and a white female with metallic fins in a see thru cup is in there too. We';ll c how they go. I hope the little 3 survive!


----------



## darkangel (Oct 24, 2006)

how are you lil fishies going?? are they free swimming yet?


----------



## sxc_celly (Oct 24, 2006)

Yes they are! lol. 3 of them are all alive and free swimming. Though they are in a very small container because theres only 3 and theyre SO tiny. The only way i can see them is their eyes. 2little pin dot eyes lol. They are SOOO tiny. I put in some microworms in for them to eat at. They are just so darn tiny lol.Ive set up the breeding tank again, and put the Orange male back in there. Hes made another HUGE bubblenest in a few hours. Ive got a female floating in there, theyve been like that for 1.5-2 days. Hopefulyl she is receptive and will breed. (White female metallic fins). Shes VERY fat full of eggs, and has her egg spot petruding which is a good sign. Shes so light that i don tknow if ill be able to see the bars but ill have ago at spawning them 2moro arvo bout 4pm. Ill let you know how it goes! Im moving house on the 8th of December WOOOHOOO!!! Im getting 10 2ft fish tanks, and ive got a whole room to breed in lol. Im going to breed Bettas, Fancy Guppys, Sailfin Mollys, maybe try angelfish aswell or Tiger Barbs. I CANT WAIT!!!


----------



## darkangel (Oct 24, 2006)

how cool!!! i wanted to try my luck with different fish but i don't have the money for all the tanks just yet nor do i have the space lol


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Oct 24, 2006)

Breed shell dwelling Tanganyikan cichlids in the 2 footers.
More of a demand for them, higher value for them,
and they are much more characterable (that a word?) than tropicals.


----------



## darkangel (Oct 26, 2006)

wat r they worth JandC?

how's the babies going??


----------



## sxc_celly (Oct 30, 2006)

Babies died. I had them in a small container and all the water evaporated (2 inches in 1 day!). How aweful is that? Im going to wait until i move house and set everything up before i try breeding bettas or any other fish again. Im going to get 8 2ft tanks, dads making some shelves, 4 on one, 4 on another above the 1st shelf. Im going to breed i think, Sailfin or Lyretail Mollies (1 tank for babies, 1 tank for adults), Fancy Guppies (1 tank for babies, adults in with Mollies), Fighting Fish (1 tank for babies, 1 tank for adults), which is 3 types/5 tanks, and i have to think of one/two more breeds of fish. Maybe Tiger Barbs or angelfish? I dont know. Any suggestions at all? Thanks pplz!


----------



## darkangel (Oct 30, 2006)

i tried again. once again there were heaps of eggs and he ate them all up. next time i'm just going to wait till there's a few in there then take both fish out and see how i go i think


----------



## sxc_celly (Oct 31, 2006)

Im going to wait until i move house before i try again. Shes full of eggs and theres 2 males making large bubblenests, but i dont have the room id like atm. In Dec ill try again. Im thinking of breeding Tiger Barbs and maybe Zebra Danios. Any suggestions on fish to breed? Thanks!


----------



## darkangel (Oct 31, 2006)

they sound pretty good. i love the little neon tetras i think they are called


----------



## sxc_celly (Oct 31, 2006)

Yeah theyre gorgeous. But get eaten alot lol. Theyre so pretty tho.


----------

